# John Bennett 1872 Pocket Watch



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought this as a non-runner. Apart from not working, it's in good condition and the movement number matches the case, so I think it will be worth getting fixed. London hallmark dates to 1872, if I'm reading it right. Can't make out the maker's mark though, which is irritating. Any thoughts? 



Hallmarks



Maker to the Royal Observatory.



I've already got two Sir John Bennett Ltd wristwatches, so this seemed like the next logical development.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

My best guess, discounting similar marks registered in the 18th century, would be John Hammon (*IH*), 11 Seckforde St, Clerkenwell, London.

It would appear from a quick search on the net, there are plenty of references to marriages between the families of Bennett & Hammon, quoted as being in the profession of watch/case making.

It was common, both here & in Europe, that marriages would occur between watchmaking families. No real surprise as families usually met & mixed within the same social circles.

Nice timepiece BTW, well worth fettling, IMHO!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree that this is a timepiece deserving repair, Norman. Well-bought!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Karrusel said:


> My best guess, discounting similar marks registered in the 18th century, would be John Hammon (*IH*), 11 Seckforde St, Clerkenwell, London.
> 
> It would appear from a quick search on the net, there are plenty of references to marriages between the families of Bennett & Hammon, quoted as being in the profession of watch/case making.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, that makes sense and I couldn't make it out at all.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 15, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> I bought this as a non-runner. Apart from not working, it's in good condition and the movement number matches the case, so I think it will be worth getting fixed. London hallmark dates to 1872, if I'm reading it right. Can't make out the maker's mark though, which is irritating. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cant wait to see the result, following.........


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

If the Topic Starter is interested, I can restore the movement, 'no mater what'. And it won't be expencive...


----------

